

NSA Controversy Doesn't Sway Popular Opinion of POTUS - taylorbuley
http://www.people-press.org/2013/06/19/obama-job-approval-holds-steady-economic-views-improve/

======
27182818284
This is why it is so hard for people to make informed decisions about anything
anymore. I turn around and with one quick Google source I can find the
opposite being written. [http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2013/06/17/cnn-
poll-oba...](http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2013/06/17/cnn-poll-obama-
approval-falls-amid-controversies/)

FiveThirtyEight is essentially the only source I trust on polls anymore :-/

